# Win 7 Installation: Fehlercode 0x80070057



## The-Typhoon (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin am verzweifeln...
Habe heute eine neue Festplatte mit Windows 7 Home Premium gekauft. Bei der Installation zeigt er mir jetzt den in der Überschrift stehenden Fehlercode an. Also sobald man formatieren will. Hab schon gegooglet und dort heißt es, dass Windows Update damit wohl was zu tun hat..

Was genau is das jetzt für ein Fehler?
Wollte schon Fepa zurückschicken weil ich dachte, da ist das Problem.. Aber hab dann meine zweite Fepa genommen und gleiches Prob.. Auch beide Fepas zusammen (Was ich eigentlich eh vorhatte) funktioniert nicht.

Hilfe?!


----------



## Wrestlemaniac (22. Oktober 2009)

Alles richtig angeschlossen? Wird die HD im Bios richtig erkannt? War sie formatiert oder unformatiert beim Kauf? Wenn sie formatiert war, versuch mal versch. Partitionen zu erstellten und danach Win 7 zu installieren.


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. Oktober 2009)

Hey.
Ja, alles richtig angeschlossen. Alle Kabel nochmal überall reingedrückt..
Beide Festplatten werden beim Start erkannt mit capable und status ok oder sowas...
Formatiert oder unformatiert? öh, kA.. Hab die von Amazon bestellt und einfach angeschlossen...
Das mit den verschiedenen Partitionen versuche ich mal..


----------



## drachenorden (22. Oktober 2009)

... hast Du alle externen Geräte für die Dauer der Installation abgeklemmt?
- ansonsten auch in Betracht ziehen, erstmal nicht benötigte Komponenten (Netzwerk-Adapter etc. - falls WLAN genutzt usw.) zu deaktivieren.

Eine Fehlerprüfung der HDD wäre ebenfalls nicht verkehrt.

Sehr zuverlässig verrichtet bei derlei Problemen auch die GParted Live CD ihren Dienst - hat mir durchaus bei ein paar wenigen Problemfällen geholfen;
sofern es durch vorgenannten Maßnahmen nicht zu beheben ist, einfach bei einem Kumpel downloaden und brennen, wirkt manchmal Wunder 

MfG.


----------



## Argead (22. Oktober 2009)

Falls du Sata hast würde ich dir noch empfehlen die Festplatte in den AHCI-Modus zu setzten. Ich weiß jetzt ja nicht was Windows Update mit dem Fehler zu haben soll, schließlich ist beim Formatieren der Installationsprogress noch ganz am Anfang und Windows Update sollte da ja noch gar nicht laufen


----------



## The-Typhoon (22. Oktober 2009)

Ooooh..^^
Der macht was.. 
Der Tipp, mehrere Partitionen zu erstellen, war anscheinend goldwert..
Der is dabei, die Dateien zu expandieren.. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob der das auch vollständig macht.. Hab 4 Partitionen erstellt und eine hat der selber gemacht.. Iwie sone System-Partition mit  100 MB.. was auch immer die bringen soll.. 

Wenns geklappt hat, daanke


----------



## Argead (22. Oktober 2009)

Die Sytempartition mit 100MB hört sich irgendwie stark nach Bitlocker an. Wenn man Bitlocker aktiviert braucht man so ne start-partitition, standardmäßig ist die dann S. Bei mir sind es 250MB die Bitlocker da beansprucht.


----------



## eqoo123 (13. November 2011)

Heyy,

vielen Dank für die Informationen..
Ich hatte vor einpaar Stunden das selbe Problem und jetzt funktioniert mein Pc wieder ohne Probleme ;D


----------



## PakiXT (13. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte auch gerne meine alte Win7 Festplatte formatieren nur ich bekomm immer den Fehler (0x80070057)
Alles ist richtig angeschlossen. Sind stolze 465 GB frei ! Soll ich dann auch mehrere partitionen machen das der fehler nicht mehr kommt ??


----------

